# Cayenne Maple Sauce



## novachainsmoker (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a wife with a "Spicy" tooth and thus I work with recipes to create sauces with bold flavors. 

I have a bunch of cayenne peppers from the garden and found a good base for my recipe and spin it to our pallet. This sauce can be cup with more apple cider vinegar and apple juice to make a great BBQ sauce. 

*Cayenne Maple Sauce*

2 cups seeded and chopped Cayenne Peppers
1 large sweet onion chopped
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
3 tablespoon apple juice
1/2 cup high quality maple syrup
4 cloves chopped garlic 
2 teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoon course pepper

Purée all ingredients in blender or processor and cook down for 4 hours. I use a small crockpot for ease. 

Makes about two pints. 

Picks of fresh batch












image.jpg



__ novachainsmoker
__ Aug 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ novachainsmoker
__ Aug 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ novachainsmoker
__ Aug 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ novachainsmoker
__ Aug 10, 2013






Final image in 4 hours :) after cook down.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmmmm.....I have a ton of those growing in the garden right now.  Waiting to pick so some can turn red.  Is this thick...or a thin sauce?  Looks thick in the last pic.

Kat

(and thanks for sharing this)


----------



## novachainsmoker (Aug 12, 2013)

The sauce comes out the consistency of a BBQ sauce.  Like any recipe, you can add to it to change the thickness to your needs/liking. 

I noticed that my phone did not post the final pictures of the sauce. 













IMG_2114.jpg



__ novachainsmoker
__ Aug 12, 2013






My wife wants to change the name to "Maple Cayenne Sauce" as the maple really adds a nice sweetness to the sauce.  I would recommend more of the pith or some seeds if you truly love to get the heat ramped up another notch.


----------



## smokincanadian (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks awesome, I think I will use this for the basis of a bbq sauce. Maple Cayenne, MMMMM.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

